

Russian Scientists drill into Multi-million Year old Lake - replax
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/mobile/science-environment-16907998

======
zrgiu_
I've been following this for a while and I'm dead curious about what they'll
find there. It's sad that the well is only a few cm wide (and so deep), making
it almost impossible to discover big organisms (fish maybe? Nessie? who knows
...), but even micro-organisms developed totally different to what we know
would mean loads to us. It's like exploring a lake on another planet.

Discovering organisms very similar to what we already knew though... that
would mean that life on different planets might be very similar to what we see
on Earth.

------
bwldrbst
This gives me an idea for a movie! Those poor Swedes.

------
Rodrigo_Thauby
Did these people not see The Thing?!? We're fucked.

